# Hello newbie here



## jacqe (Apr 30, 2004)

Hello everyone, 

Spent ages looking at this site and think it is fantastic!! 
Finally plucked up the courage to join as I am different in that I am donating my eggs to a known recipient.

I have just started injecting and will be going for my 2nd scan next wednesday, hopefully, ec will be w/c 10 may. Feel quite nervous as I don't want to let anyone down, it is such a lot for everyone to deal with. Can't stop thinking what if?

Well enough rambling!!!

Hoping that everything goes really well for Angela and wishing everyone lots of luck and best wishes.

Jacqui x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Jacqui

Welcome to the site, i want to wish you lots of luck with everything and whatever the outcome you will not be letting anybody down, what you are doing is marvelous and i just wish there was more people like you out there willing to help those that need eggs, your a very special person. 

Keep us all informed of what is happening - maybe you would like to join the cycle buddies for April/May and we will support you through this.

Mel
x x


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Hi Jacqui

 WELCOME ​
So glad you plucked up the courage to join us ^thumbsup^

What you are doing is absolutely fantastic, so shake off those worries, we are all rooting for you 

Loads of Love and Luck 
Jax
xxx


----------



## jacqe (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Mel,

Thanks for your support, I will go to cycle buddies, not been there before.

I will let you know how things are going.

Jacqui x


----------



## jacqe (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks to you as well Jax

Jacqui x


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

hi jacqe youll find this site very useful,you are doing a great thing donating eggs its the best gift anyone can give and dont worry about the egg recovery as its not as bad as it sounds.i didnt feel anything at all i just remember being in my ward afterwards.Best of luck to you.


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Jacqui,

A warm welcome to FF! So pleased you decided to join us.

What you are doing is truly special!

Lots of luck.

Laine x


----------



## Ronnie (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey there Jacqui 

Welcome to FF it's wonderful that you have joined us. You'll get all the support you need on this site and never think you're letting someone down you are doing something very special; and I can only say I consider you an Angel 

Hope to see you posting around the board. ^thumbsup^

LOL Ronnie ^cuddleup^


----------



## sophie2 (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi Jacqui
I think you are soo soo fantastic  to donate an egg and thank you for all your encouraging words. 
I will be thinking about you tomorrow and wishing you    all the luck in the world and to ange. 
 lol sophie2 xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jacqe (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Sophie

Well we're back and they got 15 eggs of which 14 are apparently 'fantastic'!!!! So it's all systems go for Angela. Thats my bit done now but I will be around looking at what everyone is doing.

I wish you lots of luck and best wishes for all you do. Remember the injecting is not at all bad. Keep in touch.

Lots of love Jacqui x x x


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi Jacqui,

Thats a fantastic result, well done to you!!!!

Please keep us informed on your friend Angela's result!

maxbabe


----------



## CHRISTINE (May 11, 2004)

Hello there, not done this before, pretty nervous!!!!!! Well I have had 3 failed IUI. Going into Hospital end of month to remove a lump or polyp is it?? then either start more IUI or move onto IVF.....

Very depressed at the moment, been off work for couple of months, cos I am losing control of myself!!! 

Havnt's got anything postive to say as I am losing confidence in the fertilly system...everyone around me is pregnant.....so unfair....

Very sad Chrissy!!!!!


----------



## Triciah (Mar 25, 2004)

Jacqe 

Just wanted to say hi and to echo what the others have said about what a fab thing your doing.  It restores your faith in humanity when you hear a story like yours. So thanks for that.

Chrissie, you poor love. I haven't had any failed tx's....yet.....It's soooo hard to keep going and stay positive when all you want to do is go to bed and stay there. I mean....how many more times will we need to 'pick ourselves up'!!!! Please search deep inside for the tiniest bit of hope that your dream is still possible. 

And........please believe that we are ALL here to listen to you in the hope that venting to people who are all experiencing their own version of the same pain will give you a bit of relief. 

Please come back and tell us how you are feeling when you feel ready to.

T
xxxx


----------



## jacqe (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi

Thanks Tricia for your kind words, i wish you lots of luck with your ultrasound on 17.

Chrissie - Sorry you feel so sad. I can only wish you lots of luck and best wishes for all you do. 

Love to you both Jacqui x x


----------



## Sally 13 (May 7, 2004)

Jacqui - I'm having trouble finding the words to express how wonderful you are for donating your eggs! I'm thinking seriously about going on a waiting list for donated eggs but I'm in my early 40's and scared that no-one will come forward in time. You are a gem!!!

Chrissy - I know how you feel about losing control. Sometimes I wish I had a crystal ball that would tell me how long this pain will go on. Even if it said 10 more years I would take it if I knew there would be a child at the end of it. It's the not knowing while your life passes by that's so hard. Hang on in there and be kind to yourself.

Love Sally


----------



## jacqe (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Sally

Thank you for your kind words. All I can say is give it a go otherwise you will never know. What other options do you have? I would be happy to communicate with anyone you know who might think about donating eggs either direct to you or into the 'kitty'. 

I believe that if you get someone to donate to others then you get to the top of the list quicker, this may be wrong but I'm sure someone will tell us if it is.

I wish you lots of luck and best wishes for whatever you decide to do.

Love Jacqui x x


----------

